# Bowfishing tuning??



## Warped Arrow (Jun 7, 2010)

I recently set up my bowfishing rig and found that the arrow, even at 10 yards, its going tail up, to an extreeme. I have adjusted the nock point to no avail. What should I try next. 

I am shooting a 40# recurve, off the shelf, AMS slide, AMS Retriever.

Also, I am in SC...Are there any border waters that I can fish with my SC liscense? Anyone wanna take a compleate bowfishing newbie out on his first trip?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

WA


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 7, 2010)

if u were a lil closer i have a few people i got to take out thats  about 30 min away . but here is how i  figured out how to shoot them .aim low and let it go the fish is 3 foot deep aim real low gar like to stay up high in the water sometimes out of the water when they are being stupid like that aim dead on and pull down just a lil  and watch him flopp . u will get the hang of it its  really fun


----------



## skoalman69 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ya man I'll take you just message me I live in Westminster go almost every night just started really but getting better taught my girl in two shots she had her first carp message me and well go


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jun 19, 2011)

I might have to take you up on that here soon....Do you go out at night or in the day??

Del


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 19, 2011)

where in sc u located


----------



## Brianf (Jun 20, 2011)

Are u sure the block that catches the slide on ur arrow is clearing your shelf. This could cause the tail up. Should b as simple as rotating the nock to get the clearance.


----------



## markland (Jun 23, 2011)

Start at 1in high and work your way down, will be surprised how high a nock pt you may need to get the arrow coming off the bow straight.  All of my bows are at least 1/2in high some are around 3/4in.


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry I havent checked this in a while......

UpSouth811, I'm between Anderson and Belton.

Brianf, I have good clearance, the stopper is on the top of the shaft.

Markland, I'll play with the nock, I have it at even currently.

I am also working on a new fish bow. This one is gonna have a rest on it, LOL!!!

Del


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jul 1, 2011)

o shoot u right across town from me then


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jul 1, 2011)

Sent ya a PM

Del


----------

